# 3dGamemark 11 :S



## djjordie (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey why am i getting such a low score for 3dmark 11 professional? I have:

i7 3930k @ 4.5ghz (just used the auto tuner for ease)
Gigabyte HD 6970
16gb CL8 1600mhz Vengeance
P9X79 motherboard

I choose the basic method with Performance and get P5448, with extreme i get around 1200.

Correct me if im wrong but this seems pretty low...


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you run into any issues with games or performance?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Try removing two of the RAM sticks and see if there is any improvement.


----------

